# urban goose banding time



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

2014 Urban goose banding schedule

HI,

Here are the meeting times and locations for the 2014 Urban goose banding 

project. I have listed the start times and locations for each day. We will gather geese at 

many locations every day, but should be done by noon. Wear clothes that you don't 

mind getting a little dirty, waders shouldn't be needed. Make sure to bring kids! All ages 

seem to have fun.

Monday- We will meet at Stonebridge Golf Course (4415 Links Drive in West Valley 

City) @ 0530.

Tuesday- We will meet at Wheeler Historic Farm (6351S. 900E. in Salt Lake City) @ 

Wednesday- We will meet at Murray Parkway Golf Course (6345 Murray Parkway Ave 

in Murray) @ 0530.

Thursday- We will meet at Riverbend Golf Course (12800S. 1040W. Riverton) @ 0530.

Friday- We will meet at Liberty Park (600E. 1300S.) @ 0700.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Are there any banding projects me and my kids can attend in Weber/Davis area?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Are there any banding projects me and my kids can attend in Weber/Davis area?


These are the only days they are banding. You guys can come to this ones and help out. Bring your kids and come and help. it a good time


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

what are the dates of those days?


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

what times as well?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> what times as well?


 Monday- We will meet at Stonebridge Golf Course (4415 Links Drive in West Valley

City) @ 0530.

Tuesday- We will meet at Wheeler Historic Farm (6351S. 900E. in Salt Lake City) @

Wednesday- We will meet at Murray Parkway Golf Course (6345 Murray Parkway Ave

in Murray) @ 0530.

Thursday- We will meet at Riverbend Golf Course (12800S. 1040W. Riverton) @ 0530.

Friday- We will meet at Liberty Park (600E. 1300S.) @ 0700.

Starting Monday June 9th


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> These are the only days they are banding. You guys can come to this ones and help out. Bring your kids and come and help. it a good time


Thanks for the info boss. I'll have to see if I can call in sick n play hookie, but I'll try my hardest to make it down there to one of them with my kids. I'll let ya know!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MallardFlew said:


> what are the dates of those days?


the info is up above.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MallardFlew said:


> what times as well?


this is above as well.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just to clarify,is this every mon thru fri or just next week, or?


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

ok thanks guys. one last question... it might be a dumb one but is it in the am or the pm?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> ok thanks guys. one last question... it might be a dumb one but is it in the am or the pm?


 In the morning


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Just to clarify,is this every mon thru fri or just next week, or?


 Just next week! Get there early and get signed in. Bring all your kids and neighbor kids and your cousins uncles sisters aunts grandmas brother.:mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

all times are in the morning and it just next week.Like fm said bring the kids.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Question for you?
Will the DNR be killing more geese this year or just banding them?
Sorry, someone had to bring it up?:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

lablover said:


> Question for you?
> Will the DNR be killing more geese this year or just banding them?
> Sorry, someone had to bring it up?:mrgreen:


No. All geese are being release this year.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Lablover,
Don't apologize for asking a very legitimate question!
These are your birds!!!
I used to really enjoy the round-up until I learned some geese were being euthanized instead of relocated.
I lost all respect for the project and told everyone I could to boycott the project. Somebody answered your post and mentioned no geese would be killed this year.
I asked a DWR representative on another forum the same question you asked and they did not even have the balls to answer my question.
I hope for every goose hunters sake that no geese are gassed.
If I can get a DWR rep to promise no geese will die I will reverse my boycott and once again help with this task.
I for one appreciate you asking this question on this forum.
Thank you!


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where they are re-locating? I know they used to take them to clear lake.
Also, I thought they weren't going to put the yellow collars on them anymore because they become targets. Apparently they are doing the collars again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Crndgs8 said:


> Does anyone know where they are re-locating? I know they used to take them to clear lake.
> Also, I thought they weren't going to put the yellow collars on them anymore because they become targets. Apparently they are doing the collars again.


they are putting the yellow collars on the adults only and they are taking the adults to vernal and the juv north. They are trying something different this year with relocating the.I can say this the last two days of banding We only banded around 300+ geese. this program is working.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I love a marked bird as much as anybody, getting the history is flat out awesome! The migration habits of Canadas is amazing.

A Canada that gets a neck collar just got a death sentence, unfortunately quite often executed by a piece of crap 'hunter' with a centerfire rifle.
Harvesting a collared honker, legally in season, is like hitting a jackpot.
If ZERO birds are killed in the round-up, I tip my camoflauge beanie to the DWR.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Shaner-
I do agree with you 100%. Any one helping the DNR in the process of wasting/killing Canada geese is just as guilty as the DNR!
As far as a boycott goes that's awesome :smile:
Most folks just follow the leader and when they fall of the cliff they go oh $hit what just happened..........


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Just so you guys know it not the dwr that killing them. It the feds that are doing it. So I guess you better boycote them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why would the feds kill them?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Why would the feds kill them?


In the years past they would kill the repeat offenders. So if they got twice the feds would take them back to there shop and kill them. Because they keep coming back and bring more geese with them.


----------



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

The DWR is in charge this year, with the USDA taking a secondary role. They are relocating ALL the birds. The DWR takes a slightly nicer approach and will give the birds a fighting chance.

It's been a great week, with great turn out. Thanks to all the volunteers who gave their time and effort to make this a success! Lot's of birds, and lots of smiles on Kids and Adults alike.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont have a problem with putting down repeat offenders. Whats the argument for saving them


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I dont have a problem with putting down repeat offenders. Whats the argument for saving them


 Agreed. they are just compounding the problem...


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Feds can't kill what is not being rounded up. Whoever participates in a round up where birds get euthanized is just as guilty as the 'organizer'.

It sounds like some of you guys would not object to killing a nice bull or buck if he 'repeat offended' showing up inside city limits twice.

Don't be sheep.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If deer and elk had the same population as geese do inside city limits and creating problems then something would have to be done about them. Whether it would be sport hunting or culling they would have to go.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

DKHNTRDSTN,
So let me get this correct, you are OK with one group of government gassing our birds as long as it is not our DWR doing it?

Like I mentioned before, relocate all the geese you want. As long as none of them are killed.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Shaner I could care less if any bull, buck, cow or doe gets the gas if there causing a problem. Relocating the repeat offenders has shown doesn't work.

Shaner whats your plan for dealing with repeat offenders?


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

ARE YOU SERIOUS SWBUCKMASTER!
We beat this subject to $**** months ago! pages upon pages on what should we do with these geese! There are 100's of ideas out there that are much better than killing them.
And DKHNTRDSTN are you really suggesting it's OK if the feds do it as long as it's not the DNR ? BAHHHH BAHHHH........ LOL
Unbelievable is all I can say................
Here is the funny thing-
We can't have a crow hunt because some girl on facebook is jumping on KSl and fighting it but it's OK to kill Canada geese because they $hit on a golf course?
I just don't get it?
Maybe I should start a facebook page titled " Save Utah's Geese" and post what has happened in the past in Utah on KSL ??? ;-)

JUST SAYIN......... lol


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> DKHNTRDSTN,
> So let me get this correct, you are OK with one group of government gassing our birds as long as it is not our DWR doing it?
> 
> Like I mentioned before, relocate all the geese you want. As long as none of them are killed.


No im not ok with it. but it not going to stop me from going and helping the catch the geese. I injoy doing it and have a great time and I learn from it every time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

DKHNTRDSTN are you really suggesting it's OK if the feds do it as long as it's not the DNR ? BAHHHH BAHHHH........ LOL 

Where have I said it ok ? Im not happy about it at all. But you think they are going to listen to me what I have to say on it ? No They know what they are doing.

We can't have a crow hunt because some girl on facebook is jumping on KSl and fighting it but it's OK to kill Canada geese because they $hit on a golf course?

Did you not hear we are having a crow hunt that passed. That girl jumping down ksl did not win.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

DKHNTRDSTN-
You said it's the feds killing them not the DNR ? And did you help with the round up in years past? Did the DNR help ?
GUILTY by association.
I also find it funny that duck hunters go help the DNR that are paid well for what they do............
We buy licenses, we buy duck stamps, we buy ammo, which is taxed and goes to the feds and then go and donate our time to destroy what we paid with fees to hunt?

Can anyone on here name any other state or government employees that receives FREE donated time from public?

It's kinda like animal control rounding up the neighborhood dogs and gassing them and you run out and help them because sometimes those dogs bring there friends over and poop on your lawn.

You can argue all you want but it is what it is.................. LOL


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Swbuckmaster, I have tried to get people to open their minds that controlled urban hunting is the answer. Difficult? Yes, but nothing simple comes easy.
Unfortunately there are so many closed minds it always comes down to gas/relocation. 
There are many areas where deer/elk are problamatic. When was the last time you heard of a big game gassing?
I dare say never! Especially a gassing where 'hunters' round them up to be gassed.
Please remember we dont have a problem with relocation, only euthanization.

Dkhnterdsn, 
ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!
Out of your own mouth" I do have a problem with it, but I'm not going to let it stop me from having fun".
Ive got an idea for you. If you have a problem with something, DONT help promote the practice.
Incredible.


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting discussion. 

Killing geese by gas that hunters will NEVER
Get to hunt. 

Volunteering to do the round up that free's
Up cash to create habitat like the new pond at 
Farmington Bay. Where guys like Dustin busted their
Ass planting bulrush a few weeks back. 

Should probably haze these geese in to our overpasses,
The pigeons could use the company.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't hear anyone complaining when they shoot a banded goose.:shock: 
While the DWR is well staffed, they can always use volunteer help with projects. There are always projects going on to help habitat, big game, birds and other critters. It is a good way to earn dedicated hunter hours. When you show up to these projects the DWR will ask you to sign in, I believe they get federal dollars for every volunteer and the hours they work. I wish more people would volunteer their time to help out.......

Shaner, while urban controlled hunting would be fantastic I don't ever see it happening again. The chances are too high for property damage or injury. You can have all the insurance in the world, but once something bad happens the urban hunt would be shut down. You have had some great ideas in the past. Keep working on them and keep pushing for what you believe in. 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

shaner said:


> There are many areas where deer/elk are problamatic. When was the last time you heard of a big game gassing?
> I dare say never! Especially a gassing where 'hunters' round them up to be gassed.


The dwr shoots big game all the time that are in problem areas. I personally saw a dwr officer come out on a farmers field in Corrine pull out a semi auto .223 and shoot as many deer as he could in the guts before they could get away. Sure it makes me mad but I get even more mad when these farmers get paid with my money for damage.

Some how I fail to see how in this day and age of tard libs how we as hunters would be allowed to go out on a golf course and gun down a bunch of geese for sport.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> The dwr shoots big game all the time that are in problem areas. I personally saw a dwr officer come out on a farmers field in Corrine pull out a semi auto .223 and shoot as many deer as he could in the guts before they could get away. Sure it makes me mad but I get even more mad when these farmers get paid with my money for damage.


 I get mad when the DWR issues landowner tags and the landowners sell them for whatever price they want to.
I honestly have never understood how a private party could be allowed to make money from a public resource such as deer. Look how many tags you see on KSL for hundreds and even thousands of dollars. Is it fair that because you are a landowner you can subsidize your income at the expense of the states property? Just something I have never really agreed with.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Fowlmouth, 
Thank you for the kind words. Thanks to your good example I am going to tone down my postings.


Gbell, 
What do you mean you will never be able to hunt these geese? All of these urban Canadas are available to hunters in public marshes until hunting pressure pushes them in to the city. We need to develop methods to haze them back to public marshes or to force their migration further south.


Swbuckmaster,
Any video footage of the gut shooting of deer by our DWR? I am sure the manager of the shooter would be extremely dis-pleased of that type of inhumane control. I work with DWR employees and they work very hard and care about our animals as much as we do. I would suggest next time you witness such poor actions you document them and submit them to the powers that be.

On another matter concerning crop damage by public animals on private property and compensation to the landowner: A landowner that allows free access to public hunters and still has damage should be compensated. A landowner that prohibits access and then whines about damage does not deserve a single penny.


Dkhntrdsn,
I applaud your efforts of helping restore vegetation to public marshes. That is a very unselfish use of your time and resources that helps all of us. Thank you!


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Shaner, 10% of all birds relocated are put
Down. Or repeat offenders that have never 
Seen a public marsh. Take American Express as
An example. The closest this colony of birds ever
Comes to a marsh is decker lake. 

Yeah it sucks that 80-100 of these birds are killed
Every year, and I would do whatever I could to support
A hunt or hazing project to prevent this, but as of right
This minute it's the only alternative we have.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> Dkhntrdsn,
> I applaud your efforts of helping restore vegetation to public marshes. That is a very unselfish use of your time and resources that helps all of us. Thank you!


Your welcome. I injoy helping these guys out. Plus I would rather be in the marsh doing something in stead of sitting at home.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> DKHNTRDSTN-
> You said it's the feds killing them not the DNR ? And did you help with the round up in years past? Did the DNR help ?
> GUILTY by association.
> I also find it funny that duck hunters go help the DNR that are paid well for what they do............
> ...


Yes this is my fourth year helping and I will be back at it with them next year as well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way this program is helping. This past week they only rounded up about 800 geese where in the years past they was rounding that up in the first morning.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The crazy thing is how fast the geese find their way to the city after shooting starts on opening day. So, if most geese are not repeat offenders, how do they automatically know where to go where they will be safe? I can see where the same geese that get shot at year after year would know where to go, but geese that are "newbies" shouldn't know this. How do they figure it out so quickly?:?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

My opinion is that the round-up is NOT helping.
My opinion is we need to allow............(you already know my opinion).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> My opinion is that the round-up is NOT helping.
> My opinion is we need to allow............(you already know my opinion).


how is it not helping ? When we was banding 400 geese the first morning and then that keeped up for the first couple days. they was banding over 1000 geese in a week and now we are only banding 800 geese in a week long. that tells me it working.

for FM they way they are finding there way back in to the city is by the older geese that been there and know where to head. That why this year they are taking the adults and repeat offenders to a different area over by Vernal. To see if they will come back.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Dkhntrdstn-
PLEASE use spelling & grammar check!
Thank You,
Now onto the discussion, you say and I quote "finding there way back in to the city is by the older geese that been there and know where to head." Then you say the program is working? LMAO
If the "Older" geese are showing the newbie's back would they not be repeat offenders?
Just sayin????

The reason your seeing less numbers this year is because YOU guys have been killing them the last few years! Just so you can understand if there are 800 geese and you kill lets say 100 per year over the past 5 years the number is now 300 left. Plus if your destroying nests which I hear happens the birds don't replenish??
Eventually you will get your wish and there will be no golf course/ city geese and you will also see FAR LESS geese at your favorite goose hole! PROMISE YOU

I would be willing to bet the geese we shoot at our local WMA's are 90% local birds!
There NOT fat northern birds there FAT golf course geese! LOL

This is not true for our ducks but geese you bet they are......
So this is how it works for the most part dkhntrdstn you go out opening weekend with 1000's of other hunters shoot up the geese and within a week there gone. Where do you think they go??? Rest area's on a WMA ? Maybe some do? Private property? Maybe some do? Golf course's and city parks YES most do. Utah has a gigantic rest area called golf courses and you may not believe it but it's true and does it work??? Sort of they migrate out to the public area's when there's heavy snow or breeding time is close.
Is it better to leave them on the golf course than to destroy them as a hunter I would have to say YES.
Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The strange thing about Utah geese is that they will feed and loaf in the weirdest places. You would expect to mostly see them using a corn or wheat field over some alfalfa or dried up weed field, but I see them doing the opposite more times than not. What I have noticed at the places I hunt is the goose shi+ is green, runny and looks like seaweed. There are plenty of corn fields in the area, but the geese don't go there.  They hit the parks, grassy areas and weed fields. I have been scratching my head over this for years and can't figure out why they would choose a dirt field over crops.:? And they don't get any hunting pressure in the crop fields because they are privately owned and no hunting is allowed there.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Springtime is not the time to judge if relocation works, two- three weeks after the opener is the time to decide.
I believe Salt Creek was an original re-locate site?
I dare wager last year more Canadas were killed before Oct 21st than the entire remainder of the season? Anyone have the data? That is how we can tell if the current program is working.
Dkhntrdstn, you hunt up there quite a bit dont you?
What is your goose kill to days hunted ratio if you were to split the season at october 21? 
Your game strap 'should' have a heavier ratio on the latter half of the season from killing all those 'migrants' that are flooding the State.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> Springtime is not the time to judge if relocation works, two- three weeks after the opener is the time to decide.
> I believe Salt Creek was an original re-locate site?
> I dare wager last year more Canadas were killed before Oct 21st than the entire remainder of the season? Anyone have the data? That is how we can tell if the current program is working.
> Dkhntrdstn, you hunt up there quite a bit dont you?
> ...


for geese up north for me is low. I dont kill many. I have killed more geese at fb then up north.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> Dkhntrdstn-
> PLEASE use spelling & grammar check!
> Thank You,
> Now onto the discussion, you say and I quote "finding there way back in to the city is by the older geese that been there and know where to head." Then you say the program is working? LMAO
> ...


First off im not going to use spell check or grammer for you.If you dont like my post they way they are then DONT READ THEM.yes I did say that. but i never said we catch every adult when we band. Some still can fly so they get away from us. For the nesting part they dont touch them because they are not laying on them when we catch them. They are not killing that many geese a year sorry that wont fly with me. So please come up with something else on that. This PROGRAM IS WORKING trust me.Like FM said geese will loaf in crazy places. But im not going to sit here and fight with you on this.You choose not to help is your choice and my choice is to help them catch them and I will keep on doing it as long as they have it.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dkhntrdstn,
If you are regularly killing geese at FB you are certainly doing something right. I wish I could say that.
Congrats.


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

I just read this thread. Dustin seems like a good guy and is trying to help. Why get upset at him? Plus auto correct sucks. Don't rag on him for his spelling. We all make mistakes. Carry on.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Doing something is better than the 99.5% of us that don't do anything. Sorry Dustin, I wish I could have made it. 

This is a hard subject all the way around. I see the point of both sides of the story yet I aplaud your effort and anyone elses effort to not sit at home and at least try to do something about it.

Now can we all just get along??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Doing something is better than the 99.5% of us that don't do anything. Sorry Dustin, I wish I could have made it.
> 
> This is a hard subject all the way around. I see the point of both sides of the story yet I aplaud your effort and anyone elses effort to not sit at home and at least try to do something about it.
> 
> Now can we all just get along??


Maybe next year. There will be another project going on in Sept planting more bulrush on the new unite at fb.Dont know the day for sure yet. soon as I get it I will post it up for you guys.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I vote for cancelling the round-up and concentrating efforts to habitat improvement/restoration.
This way the geese will have more incentive of staying in the marsh rather than leaving it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> I vote for cancelling the round-up and concentrating efforts to habitat improvement/restoration.
> This way the geese will have more incentive of staying in the marsh rather than leaving it.


 I'm curious about something, if the roundup is working why are there still geese in the same spots in the city year after year? I think the banding program is a good thing, but I'm not convinced that the geese that are removed never come back. I have helped with the roundup in the past and there were a lot of birds with neck collars and bands that were captured, especially out at Lee Kay. 
Lee Kay would be a perfect place for disabled hunters to go and not have to compete with everyone. The WMA's have some areas for the disabled, but let's be real, they are not in the best locations. City geese need pressure or they will NEVER leave the area.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You have to give the DWR credit for trying to rid SLC of the urban geese. If they are catching fewer geese in the city every year during the molt then maybe this program is working? At least they are trying something. I helped out one day this year on the round up and glad I did. We had a great time and I was surprised that we didn't catch more already banded geese. Out of 175 plus geese maybe 10 were banded.

I would like to thank the 3 volunteers that donated the founds that purchased the collars this year. Now with a collar you know its an urban goose not just another banded goose when you see one. Everybody is worried that these collared geese will be targeted. Well my thoughts are if you can legally kill them then kill them. Those are the birds that we need to get rid of. 

Shane. Bud I know you want a golf coarse hunt but that will never happen in our lifetime. It wouldn't be a hunt it would be harvesting geese. And the anti hunters and the media would blow it all out of proportion. It would give the public a pretty ugly view of us sportsmen.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jerry, welcome!

What I want and what I get are definitely two different things, that's for sure!

I did not know the DWR was soliciting money for collars, I would have definitely chipped in. I love seeing people harvesting collars, AS LONG as it is done legally.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I helped band this year and had a great time. We captured over 125 geese, of these 2/3 were goslings. There were 6 recaptures. I was surprised that that number was so low. I talked to Rich about the collars, he is not a huge fan about putting them on because he knows that goose will be targeted. But he said it is the best way to know when adult geese return to the city. He also spoke of the goslings being banded and how their return rates back to the city were very low. He also said that every state west of the Mississippi River has had a band report from one if our golf course geese, including Alberta and Saskatchewan. 

This year he was putting stainless steel bands on all city geese. They aren't very shiny, a dull grey. Black bands will be put on every other wild goose he bands this year. 

Rich has a lot of info and does a great job. Thanks to everyone that helped out last week


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like a success story to me


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Rich and his crew have done an absolutely phenomenal job.
This States banding program is the envy of many waterfowlers across the Country.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> You have to give the DWR credit for trying to rid SLC of the urban geese. If they are catching fewer geese in the city every year during the molt then maybe this program is working? At least they are trying something. I helped out one day this year on the round up and glad I did. We had a great time and I was surprised that we didn't catch more already banded geese. Out of 175 plus geese maybe 10 were banded.
> 
> I would like to thank the 3 volunteers that donated the founds that purchased the collars this year. Now with a collar you know its an urban goose not just another banded goose when you see one. Everybody is worried that these collared geese will be targeted. Well my thoughts are if you can legally kill them then kill them. Those are the birds that we need to get rid of.
> 
> Shane. Bud I know you want a golf coarse hunt but that will never happen in our lifetime. It wouldn't be a hunt it would be harvesting geese. And the anti hunters and the media would blow it all out of proportion. It would give the public a pretty ugly view of us sportsmen.


jerryh thanks for going out and helping.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

brettb said:


> I helped band this year and had a great time. We captured over 125 geese, of these 2/3 were goslings. There were 6 recaptures. I was surprised that that number was so low. I talked to Rich about the collars, he is not a huge fan about putting them on because he knows that goose will be targeted. But he said it is the best way to know when adult geese return to the city. He also spoke of the goslings being banded and how their return rates back to the city were very low. He also said that every state west of the Mississippi River has had a band report from one if our golf course geese, including Alberta and Saskatchewan.
> 
> This year he was putting stainless steel bands on all city geese. They aren't very shiny, a dull grey. Black bands will be put on every other wild goose he bands this year.
> 
> Rich has a lot of info and does a great job. Thanks to everyone that helped out last week


thanks for going out and helping with it and chimimg in on this. Same to you as well Jerryh


----------

